# DB aktualisieren



## Exorcist (31. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Hauptfenster, welches die Tabelle besitzt. Von diesem Haupfenster aus kann ich per Button ein weiteres JFrame öffnen, welches die Eingaben entgegennimmt und in die Datenbank schreibt. Soweit, so gut.

Nun möchte ich jedoch die DB aktualisieren, das klappt aber nicht, da ich keinen Zugriff vom DialogFenster aus auf die Table des Hauptfenster, und somit auf die TableModel habe. Wie müsste man vorgehen, wenn man die Tabelle des Hauptfensters aktualisieren will?

Gruss,


----------

